# Primer versus Paint



## patlaw (Jan 4, 2010)

Today I finished a utility shelf made with pine dimensional lumber. The bottom was screwed and glued to the sides. The screws were countersunk, and the screw holes were filled with Plastic Wood. For finish, I sprayed white primer.

The Plastic Wood-filled holes still show through the primer even though they are sanded perfectly smoothly. They are clearly visible even after two coats of primer. Is primer more translucent than paint? If I paint these, will the covered holes disappear?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

yes on the translucent...
if you are worried...
mix some wood glue w/ water (1:1) and hand paint the plastic wood w/ the mix...


----------



## patlaw (Jan 4, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> yes on the translucent...


Good

{quote]if you are worried...
mix some wood glue w/ water (1:1) and hand paint the plastic wood w/ the mix...[/QUOTE]
I'm not worried, but I am curious. Why does this routine work?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

patlaw said:


> Good
> 
> {quote]if you are worried...
> mix some wood glue w/ water (1:1) and hand paint the plastic wood w/ the mix...


I'm not worried, but I am curious. Why does this routine work?[/QUOTE]

the plastic wood absorbed some of the primer or the primer didn't adhere really well because you sprayed... the glue mix is a premium sealer.. 

the kids used felt tips for their art work on the walls and trim..
primer/sealer/paint of several coats each and the art work is still bleeding through...
use the glue mix and and it will stop the bleed through in it's tracks...


----------



## patlaw (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm going to use the mix you suggested. Out of curiosity, though, would spraying shellac on the wood first have helped?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

pigmented...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Some of the wood fillers are very porous.The glue mix should seal them up. Some glues are very hard to sand though as they are somewhat rubbery so get it smooth while it's wet. I used to use the stuff that's thinned with toluene or laquer thinner.It's pretty crappy stuff. The best is Durham's. It's a dry powder that you mix with water. Once mixed you have maybe an hour to use it max. In many cases it dries harder than the wood you use it on.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Rock Hard putty

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Rock Hard...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Yep. This stuff. And it's cheap. Durham's Rock Hard Water Putty


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Charles......thanks for the reminder about Durham's. I used it some many years ago, and had forgotten about it.


----------



## patlaw (Jan 4, 2010)

I have some Durham's, but I don't know where it's best used. There's a depression in my MDF electronics work bench from where it got wet a few years ago, which may get filled with it. The one time I used it, it was pretty interesting stuff. With regard to the current question, are you guys suggesting that I mix some up that is runny and paint it over the filled screw holes? That stuff is a bear to sand.


----------



## drdenny1946 (Jul 14, 2015)

patlaw said:


> Today I finished a utility shelf made with pine dimensional lumber. The bottom was screwed and glued to the sides. The screws were countersunk, and the screw holes were filled with Plastic Wood. For finish, I sprayed white primer.
> 
> The Plastic Wood-filled holes still show through the primer even though they are sanded perfectly smoothly. They are clearly visible even after two coats of primer. Is primer more translucent than paint? If I paint these, will the covered holes disappear?


It could make a difference on what type of primer you are using and also the putty to fill the holes. But in general, using a quality type primer will do the job of hiding the holes when they are sanded as you said they are when you apply the finish coat. The finish coat should also be a quality paint and you can't just go with a paint that is advertised a lot. If you like using a certain brand paint, the cheapest line in the brand may not give you the quality you are looking for. High quality finish deserves high quality materials.
When in a paint store, talk to a person that has been involved in that business enough to know the paints and that knows how they perform.
I have been a professional painter for over 50 years in Iowa and Arizona.
Dennis


----------



## astatue (Jul 1, 2015)

The primer is absorbing into the wood at a different rate than the filler. Generally 2 coats of primer sanded fill enough so that the paint won't show the difference. Prime, sand, prime, sand and one last primer before paint. This should fill enough to hide the screw holes.
I hope this helps.
Scott


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

patlaw said:


> With regard to the current question, are you guys suggesting that I mix some up that is runny and paint it over the filled screw holes? That stuff is a bear to sand.


no, use it to start w/....
shaving off the bulk, then using scrapers and then final sanding..


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Stick? On finishing?!! lol


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Stick? On finishing?!! lol


hadn't crossed over the line into finishing yet....
that's the point where I cease and desist..


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> Stick? On finishing?!! lol


He didn't say he did it, only how to do it.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

old coasty said:


> He didn't say he did it, only how to do it.


thanks...
and pluging holes isn't finishing...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Starting Finishing*

"Now this is not the end. It is not even the beginning of the end. But it is, perhaps, the end of the beginning."

-Winston Churchill


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> "Now this is not the end. It is not even the beginning of the end. But it is, perhaps, the end of the beginning."
> 
> -Winston Churchill


your coin or mine...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Dennis.


----------

